
This plant grows shimmering blue leaves to help it survive in the dark - chriskanan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/10/24/this-plant-grows-shimmering-blue-leaves-to-help-it-survive-in-the-dark/
======
chriskanan
Crazy idea: People often argue that we might have a lot of problems farming on
Mars because it receives half the sunlight as Earth. Could we genetically
engineer food crops to employ the iridoplasts discussed in this article so
that the plants are better suited for low light environments?

